# 1st Rally



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

So this weekend Dakota and I had our first Rally trial. He did Great! scores of 90 both days (4th and a 3rd) so we got 2 out of 3 legs for our RN! 

Great Job my baby boy! 

Wish I had a few pics for you, but it is hard to take pictures of yourself....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!! Always love to hear of Q's!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

That's wonderful!!!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

that's great, Rally is fun. Hope you enjoyed it. ninety is a great score.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations.

I've watched my instructor take her dog through. Although most people competing didn't look like they were having fund, I've seen a class and it looks like a lot of fun.

I'll be taking a Rally O course shortly (planning to anyway). My instructor says that it is best to start off with Rally O title and then move on to CD. Easier for both dog and novice handler.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks all! We have a lot of fun doing it! And Dakota really is good at it.


----------

